# JUST TO LOWER BLOOD PRESSURE



## wellington (Feb 5, 2013)

There has been too many threads with too much mud slinging. I think everyone is getting cabin fever. So, just for fun. Too lighten the tones and lower the blood pressure, lets post what we are looking forward to doing this spring and summer
I will be going on a family/friend gambling trip, getting a new SUV, working on Tatum's tort house, laying a new bed room floor, moving my pond, biting my nails as my kid takes his driving test and jet skiing up in Michigan. Hoping to fit in a fly away vacation, but that may have too wait until fall. NEXT


----------



## Nixxy (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't wait to let my tort out to her outdoor pen!

Here in New Hampshire, our winters are brutal, and poor Toby has to stay inside for several months.

I also can't wait to go to the lake and catch turtles, go swimming, and go fishing. I love the summer! I'm outside all day every day.


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow Barb, sounds like a good and busy spring/summer! 
I am ready to get Cooper and Ophelia outside for some sun, taking the RV and going camping with Cooper and Ophelia, which is something I didnt get to do last year. And I hope I feel well enough to take my Harley out for some nice long rides too! Ok, who is next? 
Thanks for starting this thread Barb! Great idea!


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2013)

Nixxy said:


> I can't wait to let my tort out to her outdoor pen!
> 
> Here in New Hampshire, our winters are brutal, and poor Toby has to stay inside for several months.
> 
> I also can't wait to go to the lake and catch turtles, go swimming, and go fishing. I love the summer! I'm outside all day every day.



I hear ya about the cold. I'm in Chicago, cold/snow. Sounds like a nice carefree summer.


----------



## immayo (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't wait to go to Cali on vacation! Get some sun and relax by the beach and hopefully pick up my new tort while I'm out there!!


----------



## weldorNate (Feb 5, 2013)

I am going to build a enclosure outside and a tort. table when its warm. Also going to redo parts of my moms pond. 

They winters here in North Dakota suck warmed up now its snowing every other day or so.

I also cant wait to get out fishing and just being outside.


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Wow Barb, sounds like a good and busy spring/summer!
> I am ready to get Cooper and Ophelia outside for some sun, taking the RV and going camping with Cooper and Ophelia, which is something I didnt get to do last year. And I hope I feel well enough to take my Harley out for some nice long rides too! Ok, who is next?
> Thanks for starting this thread Barb! Great idea!



I grew up camping, every weekend. I don't like it now though. Too much work for the women, cooking is harder when camping. I did have loads of fun though doing it as a kid. I like room service now I want to see pics of you and the torts camping. How cool will that be, to camp with the torts. I think you need to get a side car for your hog, one of those old time helmets for Cooper and side car him with ya LOL, wouldn't that be a hoot. 
Thanks Chris. I'm hoping more will take a chill pill and join in this thread. Just have fun and chill a little. Oh and BTW, positive thoughts, you will feel great this summer and do all you want




immayo said:


> I can't wait to go to Cali on vacation! Get some sun and relax by the beach and hopefully pick up my new tort while I'm out there!!



Great place to vaca. The new tort, ya, from who? Hmmm.




weldorNate said:


> I am going to build a enclosure outside and a tort. table when its warm. Also going to redo parts of my moms pond.
> 
> They winters here in North Dakota suck warmed up now its snowing every other day or so.
> 
> I also cant wait to get out fishing and just being outside.



You have my weather. Got warmer, which brought snow Hey, while your doing your mothers pond, swing on over and do mine


----------



## immayo (Feb 5, 2013)

wellington said:


> immayo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to go to Cali on vacation! Get some sun and relax by the beach and hopefully pick up my new tort while I'm out there!!
> ...



Someone who sells little redfoot hypos


----------



## weldorNate (Feb 5, 2013)

Yea don't think i'll do ur pond every spring it seems like i redo my moms pond but this year i bought more stuff for it for Christmas. I guess i do it cause my mom cant lift some of the pieces of petrified wood and different rocks that we have found .


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2013)

immayo said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > immayo said:
> ...



OMG, I want to visit Jeff. Don't tell him, his head will swell, but what a great guy.




wellington said:


> immayo said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...



Lucky you. Be sure to enjoy his beautiful flowers too.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Great thread!

Let's see, looking forward to our desrt trip in a couple of weeks to Ocotillo Wells to ride my new 4 seater sise by side and my husbands new Husqvarna dirt bike. They are new and we haven't had a chance to take them out since the kids have sports and school. My sons Lacrosse games and coaching my daughter's rookie softball. Hawaii is also coming up in June. Definitly getting the torts out this spring. We do have pretty good weather buts it's been cold here in San Diego.


----------



## Nixxy (Feb 5, 2013)

I do enjoy my relaxing! I work hard usually, and in my spare time I love to grab a six pack and go fishing all afternoon. 

Catch and release, of course.  Caught a couple 15-18 inch bass last summer.


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2013)

Momof4 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Let's see, looking forward to our desrt trip in a couple of weeks to Ocotillo Wells to ride my new 4 seater sise by side and my husbands new Husqvarna dirt bike. They are new and we haven't had a chance to take them out since the kids have sports and school. My sons Lacrosse games and coaching my daughter's rookie softball. Hawaii is also coming up in June. Definitly getting the torts out this spring. We do have pretty good weather buts it's been cold here in San Diego.



Sounds fun. Hawaii, another great place to go. You'll be ready for it with all the kids stuff/sports.




Nixxy said:


> I do enjoy my relaxing! I work hard usually, and in my spare time I love to grab a six pack and go fishing all afternoon.
> 
> Catch and release, of course.  Caught a couple 15-18 inch bass last summer.



That sounds very relaxing. I love fishing. However, I love eating those fish, yum, yum. I can only eat bass, perch, trout, the kind of fish we have in Illinois and Michigan. I can't do the salt water fish. The kind you find in aquariums. They are like pets. In fact a few of them are my pets. I make my hubby throw them back when we have gone deep see fishing in Cali and Hawaii.


----------



## Nixxy (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that, Barb. Personally, I'm a vegetarian. So it'd be silly of me to keep them.

Man, all this talk about summer, and here it is 10 degrees out here. 

Only a few more months! Haha.


----------



## bigred (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking forward to growing all the different stuff I grow in the summer


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2013)

Nixxy said:


> Nothing wrong with that, Barb. Personally, I'm a vegetarian. So it'd be silly of me to keep them.
> 
> Man, all this talk about summer, and here it is 10 degrees out here.
> 
> Only a few more months! Haha.



Don't look outside and don't listen to the weather guy. Just turn the heat up a little and read all the good summer stuff. You will soon feel the sun beating down on you and the summer flowers will perfume the air. Look here http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-64889.html
See, summer flowers, hmmmm, I can even smell them. 
LMAO, okay, I have lost my mind. I have cold snow covered ground I tried




bigred said:


> Looking forward to growing all the different stuff I grow in the summer



Veggie garden or more then that? Nothing better then fresh picked veggies.


----------



## bigred (Feb 5, 2013)

wellington said:


> Nixxy said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with that, Barb. Personally, I'm a vegetarian. So it'd be silly of me to keep them.
> ...





We grow everything to make fresh salsa, different kinds of chilis ,onions, cilantro, tomatoes, bell peppers, different kinds of squash, cucumbers, Lettuce and a bunch of others stuff. We also grow tort. food as well such as grage leaves and so on. Ive got a bunch of pumpkin seeds to try out this year


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking forward to starting my tort food farming this spring! After all, thats what I bought these 3 acres for....All my vacationing is at the end of the year though. . Probably go up to WV for some snow-skiing .


----------



## terryo (Feb 6, 2013)

The Spring means gardening, gardening and more gardening for me and my kids. Pulling weeds in the veggie garden, and planting all those great veggies. Then cleaning up the tortoise and box turtle garden, cleaning out the ponds, and fixing up the flower garden after "Sandy" made a mess. Then the Summer, just hanging out with friends enjoying the warm weather, with lots of BBQ's. Doing some shopping in Manhattan, and of course enjoying my Box turtles again, after a long, cold Winter. Hiking in the woods, and parks here. Fishing at the beach. I can't wait for Summer!!


----------



## mctlong (Feb 6, 2013)

terryo said:


> The Spring means gardening, gardening and more gardening for me and my kids. Pulling weeds in the veggie garden, and planting all those great veggies. Then cleaning up the tortoise and box turtle garden, cleaning out the ponds, and fixing up the flower garden after "Sandy" made a mess. Then the Summer, just hanging out with friends enjoying the warm weather, with lots of BBQ's. Doing some shopping in Manhattan, and of course enjoying my Box turtles again, after a long, cold Winter. Hiking in the woods, and parks here. Fishing at the beach. I can't wait for Summer!!



I love spring gardening!!! (and I'm pretty sure my torts love it when I do spring gardening because they get all new greens).

This spring my husband and I are moving into our new house, which we're very excited about, and this summer (August to be exact), our first baby is due (human, not tortoise, heehee). So, all in all, we're looking forward to spring and summer this year.


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2013)

terryo said:


> The Spring means gardening, gardening and more gardening for me and my kids. Pulling weeds in the veggie garden, and planting all those great veggies. Then cleaning up the tortoise and box turtle garden, cleaning out the ponds, and fixing up the flower garden after "Sandy" made a mess. Then the Summer, just hanging out with friends enjoying the warm weather, with lots of BBQ's. Doing some shopping in Manhattan, and of course enjoying my Box turtles again, after a long, cold Winter. Hiking in the woods, and parks here. Fishing at the beach. I can't wait for Summer!!



All these gardens are making me hungry for garden fresh, just picked tomatoes. Love them.




mctlong said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > The Spring means gardening, gardening and more gardening for me and my kids. Pulling weeds in the veggie garden, and planting all those great veggies. Then cleaning up the tortoise and box turtle garden, cleaning out the ponds, and fixing up the flower garden after "Sandy" made a mess. Then the Summer, just hanging out with friends enjoying the warm weather, with lots of BBQ's. Doing some shopping in Manhattan, and of course enjoying my Box turtles again, after a long, cold Winter. Hiking in the woods, and parks here. Fishing at the beach. I can't wait for Summer!!
> ...



How exciting for you. New home with the summer to enjoy it and plan the baby room and decorating, then a new family member. CONGRATULATIONS Do you know what you are having, or going to find out?


----------



## mctlong (Feb 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> How exciting for you. New home with the summer to enjoy it and plan the baby room and decorating, then a new family member. CONGRATULATIONS Do you know what you are having, or going to find out?



Thank you. Its still too early to know. We're hoping to find out within the next month.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> There has been too many threads with too much mud slinging. I think everyone is getting cabin fever. So, just for fun. Too lighten the tones and lower the blood pressure, lets post what we are looking forward to doing this spring and summer
> I will be going on a family/friend gambling trip, getting a new SUV, working on Tatum's tort house, laying a new bed room floor, moving my pond, biting my nails as my kid takes his driving test and jet skiing up in Michigan. Hoping to fit in a fly away vacation, but that may have too wait until fall. NEXT



Two trips to Drummond Island Mi one fathers day weekend and then in August. Two trips to Soo Sault Marie Ontario one memorial weekend and one in September. I cant wait for lots of swimming, biking and kayaking too.


----------



## terryo (Feb 6, 2013)

mctlong said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > How exciting for you. New home with the summer to enjoy it and plan the baby room and decorating, then a new family member. CONGRATULATIONS Do you know what you are having, or going to find out?
> ...



IMHO, there is nothing, nothing more exciting than having a baby. You are truly blessed. Congrats!


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > There has been too many threads with too much mud slinging. I think everyone is getting cabin fever. So, just for fun. Too lighten the tones and lower the blood pressure, lets post what we are looking forward to doing this spring and summer
> ...



Sounds like fun. Except the kayaking, I would never get flipped back over LOL.


----------



## terryo (Feb 6, 2013)

You are right Bigred....a nice jucy red tomato, picked right off the vine. My kids pick them and eat them like apples.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 6, 2013)

terryo said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...



Thanks! We're definitely excited, especially since its out first!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> Sounds like fun. Except the kayaking, I would never get flipped back over LOL.



I just bail if I flip so far. I haven't mastered the flip.


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow Barb, looks like your thread is working on bringing down them boiling blood pressures! Good job!


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Wow Barb, looks like your thread is working on bringing down them boiling blood pressures! Good job!



Thanks, I hope it keeps working. Thinking about the warm weather and what everyone will be doing can sure make the cabin fever and crappy weather not be so bad. A putting a smile on, always lowers blood pressure


----------



## bigred (Feb 6, 2013)

terryo said:


> You are right Bigred....a nice jucy red tomato, picked right off the vine. My kids pick them and eat them like apples.



Im looking forward to it, The tomatoes grow pretty good here


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 6, 2013)

Just reading about spring/summer plans makes it seem closer. Thanks, great thread!


----------



## Blakem (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a lot of plans! In february 23-25 I willbe in Las Vegas for a bachelor/bachelorette party, March my brother graduates from linemen school and I have a wedding at a great place, I have surgery on my finger (hopefully before summer) to fix it since I cut it off in September. My hobby if offroad mountain biking, so I plan on heading to the mountains with some buddies. I LOVE nature and anything that has to do with it, so I really enjoy hiking at Pinecrest, Ca, going to melones lake, or anywhere in the mountains since it is only 0-45 min away from me. I love the beach, so that will be in the schedule as well, considering it is only 1.5 hours away. 
I canot wait to make a great addition to my side yard that is 24 feet long for my russian and sulcata. My father and I will be dividing an area for the both of them. I plan on having my sulcata out 24/7, since Dex is 5 inches long and over one pound. I want to make a heating area for Dex. I am SO stoked to do this for both of my guys. 
Anyways, WAY more plans, but I am not sure if all of them will be achieved.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope to have finally finished the new (and much biigger) outside tortisarium! It's going much slower than I'd planned, due to other issues coming up (What's that famous John Lennon line? Something like "*Life is what happens to you while you were making other plans*"?)

Other than that, just running around in shorts made out of old blue-jeans, hunting hawgs and going swimming a lot.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 11, 2013)

Apparently we are going to Colorado and somewhere else for a wheeling trip this summer.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 11, 2013)

All of you crazy people ! I'm looking forward to spring for tortoise gardening...I DREAD summer...I won't be surprised if actually do land myself in the hospital from dehydration this year, because I almost did last . The summer down here sucks...80% humidity...90+ degree temperatures on a lot of days...Combined for a heat index of over 110 woo-hoo! 
And do you know what I hate the most about summer? The grass grows SO much...Seriously, I don't mind the six hours it takes to mow my lawn in the winter, but the summer is awful. Yet the grass picks winter to NOT grow, and summer to grow like weeds....Curse you devilish blades of grass >.>.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 11, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> And do you know what I hate the most about summer? The grass grows SO much...Seriously, I don't mind the six hours it takes to mow my lawn in the winter, but the summer is awful. Yet the grass picks winter to NOT grow, and summer to grow like weeds....Curse you devilish blades of grass >.>.



Get rid of your redfoots and start raising sullies! ..... No need to mow the grass!


----------



## Laura (Feb 11, 2013)

re vamped enclosures... now just have to wait for all to get out and enjoy them!


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 12, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > And do you know what I hate the most about summer? The grass grows SO much...Seriously, I don't mind the six hours it takes to mow my lawn in the winter, but the summer is awful. Yet the grass picks winter to NOT grow, and summer to grow like weeds....Curse you devilish blades of grass >.>.
> ...



No no no....Aldabras . Rocky keeps his yard trimmed for me, the rest is up to me though. I once though of creating some kind of chariot with 20 large sulcatas tied to the front...Put it on a track or something .


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 12, 2013)

I am really excited because T-ball starts for my 6 year old in April and track & drama for the 13 year old around the same time. I am going to Bermuda in May. I will go to Lake George, NY & D.C over the summer. I am also very excited to meet our new friend from the FreshAir Fund in August. Kind of excited but mostly scared because we are hopefully listing and successfully selling our house this Spring.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Feb 12, 2013)

My blood pressure is always scarily low! Even when stressed! Doctors and nurses worry bout me 

Can I just ask what this thing called summer is?! We had monsoons for most of last summer  
But my plans are: Trek, endurance and pleasure rides with Berry, In-hand showing with Star and lots of training with Jazz (clinics etc) then hopefully a few comps end of summer. Yay for horsey things! 
Squirts outdoor enclosure should be getting done for summer  and the guinea-pigs! 
Oh and we have download festival (rock festival) and my friends foal is due (and her triplets! Eek!) I'm looking after foal for her


----------



## wellington (Feb 12, 2013)

stephiiberrybean said:


> My blood pressure is always scarily low! Even when stressed! Doctors and nurses worry bout me
> 
> Can I just ask what this thing called summer is?! We had monsoons for most of last summer
> But my plans are: Trek, endurance and pleasure rides with Berry, In-hand showing with Star and lots of training with Jazz (clinics etc) then hopefully a few comps end of summer. Yay for horsey things!
> ...




Is it that I have missed your posts, or have you been gone quite some time from here? I remember you used to post all the time. Which ever, glad to see you back posting whether I have been missing them or you have been gone


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't wait to build my tortoise's outdoor pen's for my Russian and another one for my baby Leopard, finally being able to go swimming in our pool everyday, going to the beach and other places with friends, and playing outside with my siblings, starting my outdoor garden, no school  So not a TO exciting summer, but hopefully a good one


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Feb 13, 2013)

wellington said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> > My blood pressure is always scarily low! Even when stressed! Doctors and nurses worry bout me
> ...




I have been gone for quite a while  thank you. It's good to come back and see so many familiar faces


----------

